# LMB This Morning on Top Water 07.04.10



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Alright guys, I promise I'm a loyal WB Fisherman... BUT... Every now and then I backslide and go slumming for those dark,lurking, large mouth critters. Honestly, I was supposed to be on Livingston this morning, and my old bud I used to work with is busy letting his wife ruin and run his weekends. Hey, it's a positive thing! Just on a whim, I took off to throw some topwaters, after I got stood up. Ten minutes in to the search, me and this giant met up. Long story short, My biggest Black Bass, and he'll end up above my fireplace!!!!!!! Enjoy. Needless to say I've had a good July 4th!!! 9.8 LBS.!!! and on Topwater Bait, makes it even more fun!


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

If that was me I would have thrown that fish back in the water and waited on a bigger one !! :rotfl: Heck of a fish Tbone. It will look good in your house.

Matt


----------



## WDFishing (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice Fish Tbone, WTG! I suppose you have the "Family Record", *for now! *Aren't you glad I showed you that Lake years ago! :cheers:


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Not bad though, for a Senior Citizen? I don't even feel bad about not getting to go WB fishing, today.


----------



## natureboy (Jan 21, 2010)

Be careful Tbone you might want to join the Bassmasters after that Hog of a Fish. You deserve to smile the entire weekend. Have fun


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

T-Bone that is a great Bucket Mouth! Congrats buddy!:biggrin:

Mount that bad boy on the wall!:cheers:


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Incredible fish! I had to give green for that one.


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice bass...Congrats.


----------



## Knifeman (Sep 27, 2009)

Very nice fish......congrats and I would have passed the WB to catch that fish!!!!


----------



## Lipless Crankbait (Mar 24, 2007)

Great fish t-bone! Just curious do you know how long she is?


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

nice fish, just think what that fish would have weighed back in february.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yeah Lipless Crankbait... It measured 24 & 1/4" in length. I've always used Conroe Taxidermy (The polar bear in Oak Ridge) Anyone have any competent Taxidermists, that first of all don't take 6 months to do the job, and a months salary, as well. Appreciate any suggestions, perferably places that you've actually had fish done... Thanks, Guys


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Upper end of the lake presume?
Kickapoo?


----------



## tangalangus (Oct 18, 2006)

wow. look at the head on that fish.......

now send the pics to your friend that left with his wife. 

congrats!!!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Wow T-bone. A big bass on top water in July. It must have had a death wish.

I'm sure you know to wrap it in a wet terry cloth towel, put it in a air tight plastic bag and freeze it. It will keep until you can get it to the Taxidemist or until the next hurricane knocks out the power.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Great fish Tbone. That one would have eaten any of the whites I caught today.


----------



## stewman773 (Jun 19, 2009)

nice LMB Like Sunbeam said WOW topewaters in July


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice bass that thing would have been a lot bigger if you would have caught it during the spawn. WTG


----------



## Lipless Crankbait (Mar 24, 2007)

Good deal, T-bone a hoilday you will never forget. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Always green for PB's.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hey, Tangalangas. I sent a good pic of the big bass to my bud that didn't show up that day... LOL.. No response, Yet.


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

great fish congrats


----------



## Talon (Apr 13, 2010)

BAD *** TBONE!! Topwater action is such a rush!! Blacks are so fun to catch, I have an 11.3 on a piece of driftwood and bottom scene that's ~20 years old and looks as good as it did when completed. Good luck on the mount!


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

Great idea!
4 years ago, I caught an 8.3 pounder in my pond. Threw him(her) back and have never seen anything close to that weight since then.
such is life.
B.D


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

Great catch green to ya!


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

She is a "Beautiful Lady". CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! Sure wish you had took a good photograph, measured her Length and Girth then released her. "Replica Mounts are Beautiful"... Plus she would still be swimming and hopefully breeding more trophy fingerlings. Once again; "CONGRATULATIONS"....


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

Awesome Fish !!!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Lone Eagle...with all respect to you, I did think about that... Us oldtimers are really coming around as to catch and release and just conservation in general. However, I have Four Sons that are very competive when it comes to BB fishing. Ol Dad has been under the gun for a long long time. My previous biggest was 6.5. I was fishing by myself, and without the fish my boys would have never bought it! My second to oldest has a 8.4 and a 7.3 and my oldest had several 5 and 6 ib. fish, and shared in the catch of the 7.3 lb. Thus the reason I HAD to keep the fish...


----------



## Bilge Bait (Apr 13, 2010)

Awesome fish man! Post some pics of the mount once it's all complete.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

I.ll be sure and post a pic of the Bass Mount...Bah Humbug...The taxidermist says 6 Months!


----------

